# Excited father hen



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I saw it! I saw my little chickies move in the egg!wooh!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

VERY GOOD !
Good Luck with the hatch *!
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yippie! That's very neat... Have fun!!


----------

